# What Is Tele Macro



## stuntpsycho

I have Bought a Nikon L11 and can't figure what is the use of tele macro  
Can Anybody help..


----------



## TFT

Basically it's a macro mode but you don't have to be up close to it, perhaps a use would be a very close up shot of animals, birds or insects without disturbing them.


----------



## Punk

It's a Tele Macro because you can choose the focal length of the macro mode.

Mine is a Tamron 70-300mm and the macro works between 180-300mm. Macro lens are fixed focal length such as 70mm, 100mm, 120mm etc where you can't change the focal length while taking a macro picture.


----------

